
Map shows cable/internet provider options at any address - shawndumas
https://www.mapbox.com/labs/net-neutrality/
======
PaulHoule
Bogus.

The map colors individual "blocks" that have a certain number of alleged
providers, but I know in some cases that one provider is available on one side
of the block and not the other.

Bogus map (and other lookup) sites that claim people have more internet
providers than they really do have been a sad part of the underinvestment in
broadband infrastructure. They give ammunition to politicians who say there is
no problem because they see it is fine on the map.

